

End of an Era for PDI as DreamWorks Animation Closes Studio - batguano
http://variety.com/2015/film/news/end-of-an-era-for-pdi-as-dreamworks-animation-closes-studio-1201412629/

======
batguano
Sad news for those of us in the Feature Animation & Visual FX biz.

A few more links:

[http://www.cartoonbrew.com/business/breaking-dreamworks-
anim...](http://www.cartoonbrew.com/business/breaking-dreamworks-animation-
will-shut-down-pdidreamworks-studio-over-500-jobs-will-be-
eliminated-108161.html)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/23/business/media/dreamworks-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/23/business/media/dreamworks-
cuts-its-staff-and-output.html?ref=business&_r=0)

[http://www.awn.com/news/dreamworks-animation-shuttering-
pdi](http://www.awn.com/news/dreamworks-animation-shuttering-pdi)

